# Points



## chbrooking (May 7, 2009)

I've tried to be very civil, but I'm sure I've failed at times. Once, a board was shut down for a "cooling off period". I didn't see where I had been inflammatory -- and I wasn't told specifically that I was. But what I see in my own words and what others see is not always the same.

So here's my question -- as a way of holding myself in check: Is there a way to see how many "points" I've accrued, if any, and for what?


----------

